

PureScript 0.5 "Polymorph" Released - paf31
https://github.com/purescript/purescript/releases/tag/v0.5.0

======
dangirsh
Purescript looks too good to be true. Does anybody know of any small projects
that show it off? Don't see anything on GitHub...

I understand it's a moving target but, besides that, do any of the other
languages in its niche really compete?

~~~
paf31
There are a few interesting projects in the contrib organization on GitHub:

[https://github.com/purescript-contrib](https://github.com/purescript-contrib)

I also like inquire.js:

[https://github.com/concordusapps/inquire.js](https://github.com/concordusapps/inquire.js)

Also, some slides and examples from a talk I recently gave, with a few (what I
think are cool) examples of functional approaches to common JS problems:

[https://github.com/paf31/lambdaconf](https://github.com/paf31/lambdaconf)

And a little game (needs some more work):

[https://github.com/paf31/purescript-
croco](https://github.com/paf31/purescript-croco)
[http://functorial.com/purescript-
croco/html/](http://functorial.com/purescript-croco/html/)

